# A Nice Non-Crash



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2021)

Video captures moment pilot lands plane on Toronto-area highway after engine fails


The pilot who landed a small aircraft on Highway 407 north of Toronto says he had no option but to bring the plane down on the road after the engine failed following takeoff Wednesday.




toronto.ctvnews.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## PFVA63 (Oct 27, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Video captures moment pilot lands plane on Toronto-area highway after engine fails
> 
> 
> The pilot who landed a small aircraft on Highway 407 north of Toronto says he had no option but to bring the plane down on the road after the engine failed following takeoff Wednesday.
> ...


Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2021)

Minimal traffic on a Toronto area highway is a rarity. He was lucky.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2021)

Lucky guy! Glad to see he landed safely.


----------

